# Expresie "Every Dog has its Day"



## Cristila

Bună, cum pot să traduc expresia engleză " Every Dog has its Day"?
Mulțumesc frumos.


----------



## farscape

For a proper translation we'll need the context in which you want to use the idiom.

For starters, one could use with the meaning of "one day, my turn will come", mi-o veni și mie odată apă la moară (one day there will be water for my mill).

Later,
f.


----------



## Cristila

Thanks Farscape,
This expression has the meaning of getting an opportunity to do something one day.
For example:
Don't worry if you didn't win this time.You'll get a chance next time.Every dog has his day.
In Spanish we have two to express this idea: " A cada pajarillo le llega su veranillo" or " A cada cerdo le llega su San Martín".
Mi-o veni şi mie odată apă la moară are acelaşi sens?
Mulțumesc frumos.


----------



## farscape

I'm familiar with the expression (at one point in time, sooner or later , everybody will get their chance to succeed) , I asked about the context to be able to get the right Romanian idiom for it.

For the example you've given above, that expression (o să-ți vină și ție apa la moară) should work. It means "there will be a time when circumstances will change in your favour".

Later,


----------



## Cristila

Thanks a lot for your help..


----------

